# Shop in Lübeck



## Deichkind (6. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

hab die letzten Jahre alle Reparaturen an meinem Bike selbst erledigt, doch die Juicys treiben mich zur Verzweiflung...
Wer kann mir einen kompetenten Shop in Lübeck (oder notfalls auch Hamburg) nennen, der sich mit der Bremse auskennt und auch Canyon-Bikes repariert?

Gruß Deichkind


----------



## Macross (7. Oktober 2007)

www.at-fahrraeder.de

at Fahrräder
Christian Kossel & Jens Lüken GbR
Beckergrube 63
23552 Lübeck

Öffnungszeiten:
Montag - Freitag 10.00 - 19.00 Uhr, Samstag 10.00 - 14.00 Uhr

Tel. (Fax): 04 51 - 798 22 68

kompetente, freundliche leute. sehr zu empfelhen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

